# Im interested in trapping



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

As time flys by, my kids are so much older than I could have possibly believed at this point. Our oldest is a senior in HS, my precious little girl is 12, and my all time fishing/hunting buddy is 9! DANG!

We watched a show on trapping and our 9yr old Wyatt said we should try that dad, so here I am. We looked online, ordered a few differnt catalogs. So this is where the mud hits the road.

We would love to trap about anything except for skunk lol. We would really like to get some mink, or fox (AKA killer of our chickens)
Were not looking into it for the money btw

I go buy a few traps find some creek bank, then what?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd either ask to tag along with an experienced trapper or head to the Ohio State Trappers Assn. convention to watch seminars & talk to lots of people who know their stuff (or do both). You have 8 months before season comes in , so spend it learning all you can & gaining written permission for some property to run your line on.
Check out OSTA's website as wellas "trapperman.com" & start the process.
Just my opinion how best to proceed at this point, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Also, a subscription to Fur-Fish-Game is well worth the small cost.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

check out trapperman.com. great bunch of friendl, helpful guys and gals.kids too. very kid friendly site.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Attend the NTA annual convention! It is in Lima Ohio this year. I highly recommend it. Supplies and some of the best trappers in the country will be there. Very kid friendly environment also. If you really want to have a blast while meeting some cool people and learning tons of stuff consider camping at the event. You won't regret it. Trapping is definitely a venture that cannot be learned overnight. Despite all you learn from books, Internet, and so forth the best learning tool are the furbearers themselves. If you wish to pursue fox and mink keep in mind these critters require more effort, and knowledge to harvest, luck aside. You may want to cut your teeth on muskrats and raccoon for starters. I think it's great to see new trappers getting in to the sport. If you are willing to learn and have the drive trapping can be a blast.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey thanks everyone, Im unsure how well it will go this year, but were willing to give it a shot. Im trying to find supplies, as well of a list of what we need.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I started as a kid with a handful of traps, a garden trowel, and road kill rabbit. It doesn&#8217;t take much to have fun, though I caught more possums than anything.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Foundation fisher, what part of the state are you from? There are 3 spring meets put on by the osta in the next few weeks. They are usually lower key and lower attended than the actual convention but may be another source of info.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i'm in mt. vernon. i haven't trapped in years, but the grandsons are getting interested. let me know where some are, maybe i'll take the young'uns.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Im just inside Coshocton County myself 1 mile from Liciking county. Maybe we might meet up sometime this year.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

To those interested the osta spring meets are as follows:
Region A Ashland march 30
Region B Cadiz April 6
Region C Washington courthouse 
March 23
These meets are a smaller version of the fall convention but still offer a lot of info, supplies, and good folks. For more info check out www.ohiostatetrapper.org


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

davycrockett said:


> To those interested the osta spring meets are as follows:
> Region A Ashland march 30
> Region B Cadiz April 6
> *Region C Washington courthouse March 23*
> ...


I will be doing a demo at the WC Spring meet on the 23rd. All above comments are correct. Get to the spring meets and talk to guys. Go to the NTA in Lima August 1st-3rd (actually the 4th but a lot of folks are packed up by Saturday at close of buildings) and watch as many demos as you can. Have the kid take in demos also. When my sons were younger they went to every kids demo. Brought home lures traps stretchers and knowledge. I believe we will be holding snare building and cage trap (muskrat colony) building workshops at the NTA also. Then there is the OSTA convention in SE Ohio (Caldwell, Oh) Sept. 6-8th. Will be a much smaller scale then the NTA but still a wealth of information. In October we will be holding District field days. Then after that there will be Advanced Trappers Workshops at various wildlife areas across the state. See the OSTA website for more info.

Dave Muir
OSTA District 3 Director


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

where exactly is the one in ashland?


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

If suggest looking on YouTube ! Lots of good info there. Also look on swamptalk.com it's an awesome trapping forum and there's a lot of good info on there and it's well organized like ogf where you can learn basic sets, learning the animals marking, and fur prep. I'm on there as ohiotrapper14 if your gonna check it out. This was my first year trapping and I caught 6 *****, 15 muskrats, 2 beaver, a mink, a fox, and an accidental squirrel and a few bunnies with a late start to the season. A lot of fun tho and next year ill be ready 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

foundationfisher said:


> where exactly is the one in ashland?


Check out the osta site for more info


----------



## Ab02s (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have any advice on trapping coyotes? I have just started to hunt them but really need to get rid of as many as possible to help get the rabbit population back up.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

BigDave said:


> I will be doing a demo at the WC Spring meet on the 23rd. All above comments are correct. Get to the spring meets and talk to guys. Go to the NTA in Lima August 1st-3rd (actually the 4th but a lot of folks are packed up by Saturday at close of buildings) and watch as many demos as you can. Have the kid take in demos also. When my sons were younger they went to every kids demo. Brought home lures traps stretchers and knowledge. I believe we will be holding snare building and cage trap (muskrat colony) building workshops at the NTA also. Then there is the OSTA convention in SE Ohio (Caldwell, Oh) Sept. 6-8th. Will be a much smaller scale then the NTA but still a wealth of information. In October we will be holding District field days. Then after that there will be Advanced Trappers Workshops at various wildlife areas across the state. See the OSTA website for more info.
> 
> Dave Muir
> OSTA District 3 Director


Thanks for the information, we would like to visit any of thoes.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

dj4wd, i'm going to the one in ashland with my grandson. btw, we'll be neighbors soon. i'm moving between newcastle and millwood.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR has a Trappers Education class that will teach you a bunch of basic sets and skills.


----------



## DJ4wd (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys.
Foundationfisher, were actually looking at a house in Newcastle


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Tom Miranda has some good videos for sale . Cabela's ought to have them . Some good info on Youtube also. Be sure and learn a dirt hole set. That'l catch anything! And, eventually a Skunk , unfortunately!


----------

